# Wattage per inch



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

*Wattage for plants in 60 gallon tank*

I have 2 lights, each 20 watts, I am interested in Hornwort, swordtail and, the name escapes me right now, but it looked like twisted, thick grass.
Also, Java fern and Java moss.

Will these plants do alright with 40 watts of light? 
It is a 60 gallon tank, 48" long, 13" wide and 22" deep.
It has a fluval 404 filter, and the hospital filter, a small Whisper 15, will also be running, to ensure that it stays cycled...


Are there any plants you would suggest for the tank?

Angelfish, Bala Sharks, Platies, Tetras, Gouramis, Rubberlip plecos are the types of fish in the tank....

Thanks, in advance, for your input!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

Those are all good choices for a low light tank. You are using less than 1 WPG (watts Per Gallon)... and the plant name that escaped you sound like java fern.


----------



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

Oh, really?
Would I be able to have a lot of those plants in the tank with a low wattage light? Or do I have a limit of live plants that I could put in?
Thanks Djrichie!


----------



## djrichie (May 15, 2008)

you are limited to the plants that you can selelct from, but not the number of those plants.


----------



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

Great,
THanks!


----------



## saddison (Jan 9, 2009)

Would I have to add a lot of fertilizer, CO2?
How much and how often?


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

saddison said:


> Oh, really?
> Would I be able to have a lot of those plants in the tank with a low wattage light? Or do I have a limit of live plants that I could put in?
> Thanks Djrichie!


If your light isn't too strong... I don't know much about the wattage but more about the kelvin... but you can only go for low light plants such as Java Ferns, anubias, crypts, and some many other low low light plants.

Also, what is your kelvin rating?? like about 6,000 - 10,000? or 1,000 - 3,000 k


----------

